# Mazzer Robur and Major back in stock - Special Forum Prices



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are back in stock of Mazzer Robur and Major Automatic and On demand versions.

Stock levels are already low due to back-orders

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/mazzer-coffee-grinders

Special discount for all registered forum members

PM or email: [email protected]


----------

